# GSP in full marine..



## Aneesa's Muse (Sep 4, 2008)

I have always wanted to go full marine ..having done fresh and brackish for many years ....and recently, I did it! I have started out fairly small and want to keep it that way ...until I can convince my DH otherwise, eventually. LOL

A few months ago, I cycled a 29g with some Live Rock. I added a little Yellow-tail Blue Damsel and 4 Mollies (I had to prove a point that Mollies can go full Marine ...to the manager of a very large pet store chain, no doubt). The tank is stable and looking pretty good, if I do say so.. 

I will be moving the Mollies out to another set up, shortly. It isn't quite ready yet. And I'd like to move my tiny wee GSP into the full marine set up, along with the Damsel ...who is fast and furious, so hopefully will survive the puffer. 

I realize the GSP will outgrow this tank very quickly ..and I have a 90g prepared to be cycled, as soon as I can get the lights, skimmer and more rock for it. In the mean time, I'd like to know if a "clean up" crew is possible in the presence of the little puffer ...some snails, a couple of crabs or so ..and will he leave the Mangroves alone, if I put them directly in the tank? 

I have a BakPak and an Aquafuge on there now, but plan to DIY a much larger sump in the near future. 

Any experience with GSP's in full marine? Any suggestions ..ideas... experiences with tank mates (or not) ...and so on.. ???

Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The puffer will be fine in a pure marine aquarium, as you discovered with the molly's. However, the puffer will eat snails, crabs, etc.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

That's the first time I've heard the acronym GSP used to identify a Green Spotted Puffer. Here I thought you were adding Green Star Polyps to the tank.


----------



## Aneesa's Muse (Sep 4, 2008)

Will the Puffer destroy any Mangroves that I may decide to put directly in the tank? If so, I can always put them in the sump ...I'd just like to know if it's doable.

I am really disappointed that I can't have a clean up crew with this guy. Are there any remedies for clean up that are puffer proof?

Thanks!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I really can't think of anything that could be considered "clean-up crew" that would be puffer safe.

I don't think the puffer should be a problem with the mangroves at all, as they tend to leave plants alone.


----------

